# New IPO1!



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

My 2 1/2 year old female Vendetta van den Heuvel got her IPO1 a couple of weeks ago. She was in heat so it was a bit of a wild ride. I am so proud of her.  I am super, super bummed my camcorder died half way through the protection routine. It was nice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzmAymZZNk


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay! congrats!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats  always exciting!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Vendetta!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the IPO1!!! Thats fantastic. I wish I could have watched the whold thing. Too bad about the camcorder.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats on the IPO1!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats! I have worked your dog's littermate, Varen. Nice dogs!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfmanusf said:


> Congrats! I have worked your dog's littermate, Varen. Nice dogs!


 Varen and Vendetta aren't littermates. Varen is older and different pedigree. 

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1845379-vendetta-van-den-heuvel

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1895488-varen-van-den-heuvel


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

Varen and Vendetta aren't littermates. The breeder let's you pick whatever name you want. They are a little related but not much even though they both have Eqidius on the bottom half of the pedigree. Varen is in my SchH club though


----------



## Rosco810 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just saw you beat me to replying


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Nice work. Congrats


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rosco810 said:


> Just saw you beat me to replying


haha, I was at a KNPV seminar a couple yrs ago with Varen and his owner(knew he was older than Vendetta). 

Varen and Karlo's pedigree are similar(Pike and Car) and Anna(Kevin's bitch) also has Pike. They were possibly going to breed Anna and Varen. I wasn't so sure that would be a good idea line breeding on Pike.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry about that. Saw the V names and assumed. Nice dog anyway


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats to you and her!


----------

